# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  concours miss et mister dog 2022

## lilinea59

*Association l'étoile de lili*
·


]Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncer  notre  événement MISS et MISTER DOG  l'étoile de lili 2022 qui se déroulera le dimanche 3 avril à partir de 9h30 à la salle Henri martel d'arleux.
Début du concours 10h30. 
Ceci est un concours fun pour passer un bon moment , vos animaux devront passer sur la scène avec des jeux d'agilité et devront  charmer le jury  
Les déguisements pour vos animaux sont autorisés 

Venez passer  un moment convivial avec vos loulous 



Pour les inscriptions :

 merci de nous renvoyer la fiche d'inscription avant le 10 MARS avec le règlement. 

Venez nombreux c'est pour la bonne cause 


















​

----------


## lilinea59

la date a été modifiée inscription valable jusque samedi 12 mars, venez passer un bon moment

----------

